# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #8221 Titanas, Άγιος Δημήτριος

## lakis

Titanas - ID: 8221 - IP= 10.15.167.0 - Aγ. Δημήτριος
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8221
Γεωγραφικό Πλάτος;37.929 - Μήκος;23.732
Ταρατσο/PC:
-Pentium III 800 MHz
-Motherboard QDI 10E
-128 MB RAM
-τροφοδοτικό DC-DC 12V (συστήνεται ανεπιφύλακτα: Ασφάλεια, αποφυγή υψηλής θερμοκρασίας)
-4απλος Adaptor PCI/mini PCI
-2 mini PCI Atheros 5212
-2 mini PCI Atheros 5213
-80 cm κάτοπτρα. 2 ανεμιστήρες
-Feeders by nvak
-Μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου RF 3Μ (γιαλαντσί LMR 400)
-BB link σε Α με ID:431 - Aγ. Δημήτριος
-BB link σε Α με ID:6801	- Δάφνη
-BB link σε Α με ID:3280 - Καρέας
-ΑΡ σε Β με κεραία SECTOR Ferimex 12dB. Συχνότητα εκπομπής 2,457 GHz κανάλι 10
Γωνία κάλυψης 60 μοιρών προς βορρά (κέντρο) καλύπτει τις περιοχές: 
Δάφνη, Αγ.Δημήτριο, Βόρεια Ηλιούπολη, Καρρέα. Ρυθμισμένο να δίδει αυτόματα IP) 
VOIP: 82211
ΜΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΕΙΣ
-Διασύνδεση με το WRAP router 1E του Peacefull_Wirror ID:8726 μέσω καλωδίου UTP. Πρόκειται να διασυνδεθεί με νότιες περιοχές: Π.Φάλληρο, Μοσχάτο, Ν.Σμύρνη, Πειραιά κλπ. (Βλέπε πανοραμική φωτογραφία)
-To καλοκαίρι θα εγκατασταθούν ακόμη 4 ΒΒ Link σε Α.
(Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε σε Α - βλέπε πανοραμική φωτογραφία)
-Μελετάται η τοποθέτηση Μετεωρολογικού Σταθμού REAL TIME.
-Τοποθέτηση συσσωρευτή 12V/26Ah για την εξασφάλιση αδιάκοπτης λειτουργίας 
-FTP Server με θέματα Περιβάλλοντος και Υγείας & Ασφάλειας της Εργασίας.
-Ίδωμεν. Θεού θέλοντας και Συζύγου Επιτρέποντος. 

Ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΤΙΤΑΝΑΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΟΥ & ΣΤΟΝ THUNDER. TON EΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. Η ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ. 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΑ. 

Α.!! ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΥΛΑ. Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΣE ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ. 
ΑΠΕΙΛΗΣΕ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΑΓΚΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΦΩΝΑΖΕ:
«Κατέβα από την ταράτσα αμέσως, ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑ..!!!!!!!!!!!!». 
Υπεραμύνθηκε κάθε πιάτο μέχρι τελικής οπισθοχώρησης του εισβολέα.!
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ LINK ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΤΟΥ:

«Ζητείται σκυλίτσα ΠΟΜΕΡΑΝΙΑΝ με προίκα:: «σαλαμάκι ή ζαμπόν άπαχο», από σπίτι, μεσαίου μεγέθους, για συνεύρεση. 
Λόγω άνοιξης, αν λάχει, είναι ικανός να πηδ.......(μπιπ) και ΝΤΟΠΕΡΜΑΝ. 


Αχ.!! Αυτός ο Μ....... τον περιμένω από Δεκ 2005 για ένα λεπτομερές Scan.
OXI.!! ΔΕΝ ΘA KANΩ LINK MAZY TOY. ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΟΣΗΚΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΨΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗ. Ουφ.!! Ησύχασα.

----------


## costas43gr

Καλα μιλαμε εγραψες,  ::   ::  
Καλοριζικος και καλα απροβληματιστα λινκ.

----------


## alasondro

Καλορίζικος!!!

----------


## koki

Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα!
Συγγνώμη που δε βοήθησα  ::  

Εύχομαι να είναι άξιος και απροβλημάτιστος ο κόμβος! Και πολλά links!!

Εάν έχεις 5-10 φίλους που θέλουν *εντελώς* μπ*στ**δα κουτάβια, σου δανείζω τη δική μου, χε χε. Η οποία αντιστοίοχως έχει (συμ?)παρασταθεί από το πρώτο link μέχρι και την τελευταία υπο-ταρατσάδα.

----------


## johns

Laki Πρόσεχε την σύζυγο 
Καλορίζικος και από μένα 

Και μην ξεχάσεις αύριο την προέκταση

eviawind

----------


## panoz

καλορίζικος!!

για εκείνα τα email πες και στον πρόεδρο μην νομίζετε ότι σας ξέχασα, πήζω και δεν έχω προλάβει να σηκώσω την omni.. ακόμα..

καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## NSilver

Καλορίζικος κύριε Κώστα. Εύχομαι όλα να πηγαίνουν πάντα καλά και τα links σας να παίζουν ίδια και καλύτερα από το δικό μας!!!  ::  

Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 02:09 Τρι 16 Μαϊ 2006
στους Ενεργούς Ax/Bx κόμβους.

Καλορίζικος! Άντε και με νέα backbone links!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

αντε καλοριζικος

----------


## dsfak

Καλορίζικος και με πολλά Terrabytes να περάσουν το κατώφλι του !!!
Εγώ τώρα περιμένω το λινκ σου με τον Valis στον οποίο γύρισα ΒΒ σε α και περιμένει να συνδεθείτε...  ::

----------


## Valis

Παρών! και αναζητών ένα pci to minipci !!!



------------------------------
_καλα, ακόμα μαρίδα ο... παλιός;_

----------


## lakis

Για valis από Τιτανα
Θα σου χαρίσω ένα στο γάμο σου στο γάμο σου. Ενημέρωσέ με πότε παντρεύεσαι.

----------


## Valis

απα πα πα πα παααααααααααααα πίσω αντίχριστε !μακριάαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα !!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## costas43gr

Ωχ, δεν βλεπω να βγαινει το λινκ.....  ::

----------


## lakis

Από 15 Ιούνη και μετά προγραμματίζεται να τοποθετηθούν αλλά 4 Link.
Παρακαλώ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να έλθουν σε επικοινωνία στο voip 82211 απόγεματινές ώρες ή Σ/Κ.

----------


## lakis

Δύο ορφανά LINK στα 5GHz αναζητούν σύνδεση 
και ο ΥΛΑΣ (με θηλυκό ΠΟΜΕΡΑΝΙΑΝ).
Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε απόγευμα στο Voip 82211 ή στο 
EMAIL: [email protected]

----------


## lakis

Titanas - ID: 8221 - IP= 10.15.167.0 - Aγ. Δημήτριος - Voip:82211
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8221
Γεωγραφικό	Πλάτος	Μήκος
Μοίρες 37” 55’ 23” 43’

-BB link σε Α με ID:431 - Aγ. Δημήτριος
-BB link σε Α με ID:6801	- Δάφνη
-BB link σε Α με ID:3280 - Καρέας
-ΒΒ link με καλώδιο UTP 50 μέτρων με ID 8726 - Aγ. Δημήτριος

-ΑΡ σε Β με κεραία SECTOR Ferimex 12dB. Συχνότητα εκπομπής 2,457 GHz κανάλι 10
Γωνία κάλυψης 60 μοιρών προς βορρά (κέντρο) καλύπτει τις περιοχές: 
Δάφνη, Αγ.Δημήτριο, Βόρεια Ηλιούπολη, Καρρέα. Ρυθμισμένο να δίδει αυτόματα IP)
Δύο Link σε Α περιμένουν για σύνδεση με κέντρο.

----------


## ice

Μια χαρα τα πας !!!!!

----------


## lakis

Επανήλθε κανονικά στην Wind o κομβος 8221 Τιτανας

----------


## lakis

Titanas ID 8221

Ενδιαφέρομαι για LINK σε Α υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός
για 2 LINK σε Α με κέντρο ή Καλλιθέα και 2 με Αστυνομικά Ηλιούπολης. 
Βλέπε πανοραμική στο κόμβο μου στην Wind 8221 για γρήγορο έλεγχο οπτικής επαφής:
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8221
Titanas ID 8221 voip:82211 Email:[email protected]

----------


## sw1jra

Μακαρι να σε εβλεπα να σου γυρναγα εγω ενα πιατακι που ψαχνω bb προς τα εκει.

----------


## anman

> Μακαρι να σε εβλεπα να σου γυρναγα εγω ενα πιατακι που ψαχνω bb προς τα εκει.


_________________

Παναγιώτη, αν βγει το δικό μας λινκ με 2 Hops θα βγαίνεις Τιτάνα......
Προχθές εγκαινιάσθηκε με επιτυχία η ζεύξη anman<-->Peaceful_Warrior που είναι μεσοτοιχία και 1 hop με Τιτάνα

----------


## sokratisg

> Μακαρι να σε εβλεπα να σου γυρναγα εγω ενα πιατακι που ψαχνω bb προς τα εκει.
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> Παναγιώτη, αν βγει το δικό μας λινκ με 2 Hops θα βγαίνεις Τιτάνα......
> Προχθές εγκαινιάσθηκε με επιτυχία η ζεύξη anman<-->Peaceful_Warrior που είναι μεσοτοιχία και 1 hop με Τιτάνα


Άντε άντε να πάρουν φωτιά τα feeder!!!  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

Κύριε Κώστα εγώ είμαι πάντα διαθέσιμος, αν βλεπόμαστε, γιατι δεν έχω πιάσει κάτι σε scan και δεν μου έχετε πει μέχρι τώρα τα αποτελέσματα του δικού σας.. εν αναμονή λοιπόν..

----------


## dsfak

Το link μου με Valis πλέον αλφάδιασε, με πολύ καλό σήμα... και συνολικό καθαρό throuput πάνω από 20 Mbit. Ακόμη όμως περιμένω να δω και routes από σας !!! Άντε λοιπόν συνενοηθείτε με τον Valis και σηκώστε το τιμημένο !!!!  ::  Valis ακουυυυυυύειςςςςςςς ????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

Το πιατάκι μου προς τιτάνα περιμένει σύνδεση. Αύριο θα πάω από εκεί να το συνδέσουμε.

Ελπιζω γιατί έχουμε αρκετά εμπόδια....

----------


## Valis

Μετά από επιτόπια ταρατσάδα και από τις δύο πλευρές τζίφος  ::  Λόγω εμποδίων το link δεν μπορεί να βγει με τίποτα... Οπότε μου μένει ένα IF για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## lakis

O κόμβος Titanas 8221 Αγιος Δημήτριος είναι σε συντήρηση-αναβάθμιση.
Η γνωστή-άγνωστη ομάδα ανεπίλεκτων και αναρχοαυτόνομων κατασκεύασε επιτέλους την πλακέτα (EviaWind) για την αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του ταρατσοΗ/Υ.
Τοποθετήθηκε 4κάρτα Εth. για τις απαραίτητες ενσύρματες συνδέσεις με τον κόμβο 8726. Θα γίνει διευθέτηση των καλωδίων και πάλι επάνω. 
Πιθανός χρόνος επαναλειτουργίας σήμερα ή αύριο το απόγευμα.
ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ LINK ΜΕ ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ, ΚΕΝΤΡΟ, ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ.

----------


## alexbo1

Σχετικά με τα bb...
Εδω πέρα ηλιούπολη αρχίζουμε να οργανωνομαστε...
Κράτα ένα ιντερφεις ελεθερο για τεστ.. Αν βγάλουμε ββ (¨Ενα φεγγάρι με είχες client sto AP σου, όποτε 99% βγαίνει)... Μετα bb με καρέα και από εκεί..΄κέντρο ή βόρεια προάστεια...

----------


## eufonia

Μετά την σημερινή μου συνάντηση με τον Αλέξανδρο (alexbo1) και την κατόπτευση της περιοχής, είναι πολύ πιθανή μια νέα διαδρομή προς κέντρο/βόρεια μέσω του Αλέξη και του κόμβου υπό ανέγερση diamantis #6691, που έχει πράγματι πολύ καλή θέα προς τα πάνω.

Είναι πολύ θετικό και με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός να βλέπω παιδιά με πολύ διάθεση και μεράκι να προσφέρουν στο δίκτυο. Go for it guys !

Περισσότερα στο meeting σε καμμιά ωρίτσα στην Δάφνη, ελπίζω να είμαστε πολλοί, να τα βάλουμε κάτω και να κάνουμε ένα πρώτο σχεδιασμό  ::

----------


## lakis

Ο κόμβος Τιτανας ID 8221 επαναλειτουργεί.
ζητούνται Link σε Α

----------


## lakis

Aφου επι ενα μηνα δεν ενδιαφερθηκε κανεις Αστυνομικος Ηλιοπουλητης για να γινει ΛΙΝΚ. Προτείνω LINK σε Α με τους κομβους 532 - 2334.
Αναμενω.

----------


## costas43gr

*Απόσταση: 21,147 km* 

Αυτο δεν ειναι σουβλακι, ειναι προβατινα στη σουβλα απο τα βλαχικα της Βαρης....και μαλιστα στερφα..  ::   :: 
Αντε δες μηπως βγει κατι απο κεντρο, μην βιαζεσαι...  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Aφου επι ενα *μηνα* δεν ενδιαφερθηκε κανεις Αστυνομικος Ηλιοπουλητης....


Πολύ ανυπόμονοι μου έχετε γίνει....
κάνε υπομονή και σίγουρα θα βγει κάποιο λινκ καλύτερο από αυτά που προτείνεις .... 
δεν είναι ανάγκη πιστεύω για τέτοια link την σήμερον ημέρα

----------


## ice

Ημαρτον !

----------


## sokratisg

> Αυτο δεν ειναι σουβλακι, ειναι προβατινα στη σουβλα απο τα βλαχικα της Βαρης....και μαλιστα στερφα..


Ο σχολιασμός σου Κώστα είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!! Πότε θα κανονίσουμε κανά κοψίδι-meeting; Δεν με νοιάζει η περιοχή! Αρκεί να κάνουμε ένα meeting αποκλειστικά για φαγητό. Θα κάτσουμε μέχρι τελικής (γαστρικής) πτώσεως!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

νομιζω ενα καλοκαιρινο goodbye meeting με αφθονο φαγητο ειναι το καλητερο.

----------


## panoz

δεν συμφέρει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Οτι γράφουμε δεν το εννοούμε κιόλας.!!!
Δες τι συνδέσεις κάνω και θα καταλάβεις.
Το έγραψα πας και τσιμπίσει κανένας που ψάχνεται.
Μη χάσουμε και το χιουμουρ μας.

Εγω βασικά είχα κατά νού την Πάρνηθα.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τιτανας σε αναζήτηση Link A.

----------


## costas43gr

Λοιπον Σωκρατη οπως καταλαβες τι ''κατεβαζω'', να κανονισουμε ενα ''βρωμικο'' meeting να το χωρτασουμε....το wifi.  ::  
Απο ολες τις περιοχες, εξαιρεσεις δεν κανουμε.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Οτι γράφουμε δεν το εννοούμε κιόλας.!!!
> Δες τι συνδέσεις κάνω και θα καταλάβεις.
> Το έγραψα πας και τσιμπίσει κανένας που ψάχνεται.
> Μη χάσουμε και το χιουμουρ μας.
> 
> Εγω βασικά είχα κατά νού την Πάρνηθα.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Τιτανας σε αναζήτηση Link A.


Βρε συ μην αρπάζεσαι. Καταρχάς πλακίτσα κάνουμε  ::   ::  . Ότι γουστάρεις κάνεις, κόμβος σου είναι  ::   ::  (Νομίζεις ότι το post περί σουβλάκι στον κόμβο του Pater_Familias_2 το έκανα επειδή το εννοούσα;;;  ::   ::  )

Πάντως για το μασα-meeting είμαι μέσα και ελπίζω και εσύ Κώστα να είσαι οκ.  ::   ::

----------


## alexbo1

Lakis. Σου έστειλα και email. ¨Εχω στισει το interface να κοιταζει προς εσένα...

...  ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Titanas - ID: 8221 - IP= 10.15.167.0 - Aγ. Δημήτριος 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8221 
Γεωγραφικό Πλάτος;37.929 - Μήκος;23.732 
Ταρατσο/PC: 
-Pentium III 800 MHz 
-Motherboard QDI 10E 
-128 MB RAM 
-τροφοδοτικό DC-DC 12V 
2X4απλοι Adaptor PCI/mini PCI 
-2 mini PCI Atheros 5212 
-2 mini PCI Atheros 5213 
-80 & 70 cm κάτοπτρα. 2 ανεμιστήρες 
-Feeders by nvak 
-Μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου RF 3Μ 
-BB link σε Α με ID:431 - Aγ. Δημήτριος 
-BB link σε Α με ID:6801 - Δάφνη 
-BB link σε Α με ID:3280 - Καρέας
-BB link σε Α με ID:84 - Καρέας
-Σύνδεση με UTP καλώδιο 70 m ID:8726 - Aγ. Δημήτριος 
-ΑΡ σε Β με κεραία SECTOR Ferimex 12dB. Συχνότητα εκπομπής 2,542 GHz κανάλι 9
Γωνία κάλυψης 60 μοιρών προς Λυκαβηττό (κέντρο) καλύπτει τις περιοχές: 
Δάφνη, Αγ.Δημήτριο, Βόρεια Ηλιούπολη, Καρέα. Ρυθμισμένο να δίδει αυτόματα IP) 
VOIP: 82211 
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 3 ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΑ LINK ΣΕ A

----------


## lakis

Επέστρεψα. Ψυχή και σώματι + Ασύρματα.

----------


## lakis

Ο κόμβος Τιτανας ID 8221 επαναλειτουργεί.
Το ΑΡ 8221 εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 9.
ζητούνται Link σε Α.

----------


## proedros85

Καλώς ήρθες & Καλό Χειμώνα!!!
Ωραία foto  ::  !

----------


## costas43gr

Καλοριζικος και ο μονιμος client στο AP σου..  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bkn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Αυτο δεν ειναι σουβλακι, ειναι προβατινα στη σουβλα απο τα βλαχικα της Βαρης....και μαλιστα στερφα..  
> 
> 
> Ο σχολιασμός σου Κώστα είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!! Πότε θα κανονίσουμε κανά κοψίδι-meeting; Δεν με νοιάζει η περιοχή! Αρκεί να κάνουμε ένα meeting αποκλειστικά για φαγητό. Θα κάτσουμε μέχρι τελικής (γαστρικής) πτώσεως!!!


  ::  Ασε τα κοψιδια εσυ,,, μόνο νοερα μπορει συμμετεχεις 
αφου δεν υπαρχει οδοντοστοιχια...  ::  χα χα χα

----------


## alexbo1

έχω κάποιες μέρες άδεια
κράτησέ μου ένα if

----------


## lakis

I will ξαναback......
Αναβαθμιζόμεθα και επαυξανώμεθα.

----------


## lakis

Από σήμερα 29/9/2006 ο κόμβος Τιτάνας εκπέμπει με 2 PC που αποτελούνται από μητρική itox με ΡΙΙΙ 800MHz/128MB RAM. 
Προς το παρόν είναι ενεργοποιημένος μόνο ο Δυτικός ο "Ζέφυρος" ,σε λίγες ώρες θα σηκωθεί και ο ανατολικός ο "Απηλιώτης".
Θα αναρτηθούν φωτογραφίες των νέων ταρατσοΗΥ
Τιτάνας 8221
Voip 82211

----------


## lakis

Από το Απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 17/11/2006 ο κόμβος Τιτάνας ID=8221 αναστέλλει την λειτουργία του λόγω δυσλειτουργιών που έχουν προκύψει από την παράλληλη εγκατάσταση των 2 ταρατσοΗ/Υ. 
Θα επαναλειτουργήσει με ένα ταρατσοΗ/Υ μόνο.
Θα καταβληθεί κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την επαναλειτουργία του κόμβου το συντομότερο δυνατόν. Αναμένεται άλλωστε και βοήθεια από τους γνωστούς-άγνωστους αναρχοαυτόνομους για την πλήρη αποκατάσταση της λειτουργίας.
Τελικά τα Link μοιάζουν πολύ με τις γκόμενες.!!!!!
Θέλουν φροντίδα, στοργή, χρήμα και χρόνο.!!!!!!!!
Αν μάλιστα θέλεις να έχεις και αρκετά τότε θα έχεις και ζήλιες (διάβασε θόρυβος – κάτι σαν κρεβατομουρμούρα δηλαδή.!!!). Τέλος πάντων για να μην το κουράζω οι ομοιότητες και οι αντιστοιχίες είναι πολλές. 
Ηθικό Δίδαγμα:
Το "χαρέμι" -σαν γνήσιοι μεσογειακοί τύποι- θα πρέπει να αποτελείται από σωστά Link με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά: 
-Να έχουν πιστοποιητικό απαλλαγής από στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις.
-Να μην έχουν «μολυνθεί» από φεμινιστικούς ιούς.
-Να είναι πειθήνια, υπάκουα και να αποδέχονται αδιαμαρτύρητα την παρουσία και την συνύπαρξη με άλλα LINK. Ζήλιες και εκδηλώσεις κακίες πρέπει να πατάσσονται αμείληκτα πάραυτα.
-Μεταξύ ενός «ωραίου» και ενός "σταθερού" LINK να προτιμάται το δεύτερο. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος γ@μω την Π@γκομιοποιησή τους.
Αυτά.!!!!

----------


## selinios

Αγαπητέ Νονέ, θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να ξανασηκωθείς γρήγορα γιατί έχεις αναλάβει πολλές υποχρεώσεις στους γείτονες σου και επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλοι που περιμένουν να συνδεθούν επάνω σου. Όσο για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος (γείτονας) θα ευαισθητοποιηθεί να σε βοηθήσει.
Γι αυτό όσοι γείτονες του ΤΙΤΑΝΑ μπορούν ας βοηθήσουν να κρατηθεί ζωντανός ας το κάνουν (είναι και προστατευόμενο είδος).  ::

----------


## lakis

Μόλις παρέλαβα το viaggra από την Κωλογρια. Υπάρχουν πλέον σοβαρές ενδείξεις σύντομου σηκώματος. Άντε και στα δικά σου

----------


## lakis

Ο κόμβος Τιτανας εκμπέπει. Παρακαλούνται τα LINK με ID:431, 8726, 6801 και λοιποί ενδιαφερόμενοι να επικοινωνήσουν για την ενεργοποίηση των Link. To AP 8221 Titanas είναι ενεργό και όσοι πελάτες επιθυμούν παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν για IP.

----------


## johns

Μπραβο Κωλογρια

----------


## costas43gr

Επιτέλους από εχθές το βράδυ ο κόμβος titanas είναι πάλι στον αέρα με νέο setup (1 pc τελικά) mikrotik 2.9.27 + quagga και 3 λινκ ενεργά + 1 AP.
Ελπίζω να μην τον ξαναπειράξει, γιατί θα τον χτίσω να μην τον φτάνει....  ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Ελπίζω να μην τον ξαναπειράξει, γιατί θα τον χτίσω να μην τον φτάνει....


Μπράβο Κώστα είσαι Ήρωας …

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας ID 8221
Το AP Titanas είναι ενεργό. Αγαπητοί πελάτες ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε. Μην ξεχνάτε όμως να δηλώσετε την ΜΑC σας και να ζητήσετε στατική ΙΡ. Χαρά μας να σας συνδέσουμε.

----------


## gk21

εγω απο προχθες δεν τον πιανω τι εγινε παλι ειναι down?
id 10672

----------


## gk21

καλη χρονια σε ολους
πριν απο δυο ωρες αρχισα να βλεπω τον κομβο
και ειναι ολα οκ
ευχαριστο πολυ παιδια
επισης ενδιαφερομαι να γινω κομβος

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας 8221 προς λαθραίους πελάτες.
Tελευταία προειδοποίηση προς τους κατόχους των παρακάτω ΜΑC:
1) 00:16:CE:01:38:87 &
2) 00:30:6E:F6:43:81
Aν δεν δηλωθείτε κανονικά εντός του Σ/Κ τότε θα μπεί φραγή στο 
awmn-8221-ΑΡ ειδικά για σας.
Οι όροι δασύνδεσης στο ΑΡ μου αναγράφονται στο κόμβο μου, αν δεν τους σεβαστείτε απλά θα πέσει φραγή για τις παραπάνω ΜΑC.

----------


## lakis

UP

----------


## lakis

Υπενθύμιση της υπενθύμισης της ανωτέρω ανακοίνωσης... 

Τελευταία ανακοίνωσις: 

Οι clients του Titana ας ενημερώσουν. 
Επειδή δε βλέπω κανέναν, θα αλλάξει η γωνία στο Access Point. 

Διαθέτομεν και διακομιστή διευθυνσιοδότησης
(Κατά Magla)

----------


## lakis

Ο κόμβος Τιτάνας αναστέλει την λειτουργία του για λόγους συντήρησης.
Το απόγευμα θα είναι πάλι εντός δικτύου.
Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.

----------


## lakis

Παρακαλούνται οι υποψήφιοι πελάτες 12564 & 12584 να επικοινωνήσουν σήμερα ή αύριο το απόγευμα για την ενεργοποίησή τους. Το τηλέφωνό μου σας έχει αποσταλεί. Οι όροι διασύνδεσης αναφέρονται στο

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8221

----------


## Danimoth

Σωστή αντιμετώπιση, μου φαίνεται πρέπει και εγώ να πάρω μέτρα..

----------


## lakis

To AP awmn-8221-Titanas εκπέμπει από σήμερα το απόγευμα προς Ηλιούπολη Αστυνομικά. 
Παρακαλούνται οι έχοντες ελεύθευρα interfaces και επιθυμούν ζεύξη με Saint Mitso να επικοινωνήσουν με voip ή Email.
Σκανάρετε.
Σε κατάσταση αναμονής 
Τιτάνας και ο Ύλας.

----------


## lakis

O ggakis ID: 12198 
συνελήφθη να απομαστεύει λάθρα, πλήθος πληροφοριών από το ΑΡ μου και ερίφθη στα Τάρταρα,
διότι δεν συνεμορφώθει με τας υποδείξεις.
-Δεν ήξερες, ας διάβαζες.
Άντε να βάλουμε και κανένα πιάτο σε Ααααααα.!!!!!
Προσοχή ο κόμβος διαθέτει 
και ειδικά εκπαιδευμένο σκύλο. 
Τον Ύλα.
Να μην επαναληφθή.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lakis

Παρακαλείται ο ggakis ID: 12198 να επικοινωνήσει με το κόμβο για την διασύνδεσή του. 
Το τηλέφωνο μου το έδωσα στον jchr 199.

----------


## manoskol

καλα χαλάρωσε λιγο ... σημερα το μεσημερι μπήκε...
θα σου στελναμε pm ..... o ανθρωπος ηταν client στον commando .....  :: 
Βοηθηστε τον ανθρωπο καθως ενω εχει τοσους κόμβους 
γυρω γυρω παιρνει μονο εσενα και τον commando...  ::

----------


## senius

> καλα χαλάρωσε λιγο ... σημερα το μεσημερι μπήκε...
> θα σου στελναμε pm ..... o ανθρωπος ηταν client στον commando ..... 
> Βοηθηστε τον ανθρωπο καθως ενω εχει τοσους κόμβους 
> γυρω γυρω παιρνει μονο εσενα και τον commando...


Σε λίγες μέρες και ο nasos765, ανεβάζει *ap antenna*, οπότε μην αγχώνεστε.

Λάκη δύναμη η περιοχή, συμφωνείς ?

----------


## lakis

Φίλτατε και συνασύρματε 
manoskol,
Καλησπέρα,
Κατ' αρχάς δεν είναι ότι το ποιό ωραίο να σκαλίζεις το κόμβο κάποιου εν αγνοία του. Εδώ θα πρέπει να παραδεχθείς ότι έχω κάποιο λόγο που πειράχθηκα. Εν παση περιπτώση προτείνω το θέμα να κλείσει εδώ αφού όπως γνωρίζεις ήλθα σε επαφή με τον ενδιαφερόμενο και θα καταβληθεί προσπάθεια από μέρους μας να συνδεθεί. 
Όπως θα κατάλαβες όμως δεν είχατε καταφέρει και σπουδαία πράγματα καθόσο το σήμα που πιάσατε ήταν από ανάκλαση.
Θα μπορούσε να μην υπήρχε καν θέμα αν ανακοινώνατε την πρόθεση του στο φόρουμ και να γλυτώνατε και εσείς κόπο και χρόνο. Μπορούμε να το βοηθήσουμε οι όμοροι κόμβοι κάλιστα όπως ακριβώς βοηθήθηκαμε όλοι μας στα πρώτα μας βήματα.
Κατά συνέπεια μην σηκώνεις πίεση, κάνει και ζέστη άλλωστε.
Τιτάνας 8221

----------


## pama

Τελικά έκανες scan προς εμένα η να κανονίσω να κάνω εγώ απο αύριο?

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας 8221
Έκανα scan με το πάνελ αλλά δυστηχώς δεν έλαβα σήμα από τον κόμβο σου.

----------


## Valis

> Τιτάνας 8221
> Έκανα scan με το πάνελ αλλά δυστηχώς δεν έλαβα σήμα από τον κόμβο σου.


Συγνώμη που πετάγομαι από το πουθενά αλλά μάλλον κάτι δεν έχει γίνει καλά Δεδομένου ότι σε έπιανα τιτάνα με τέρμα την ισχύ (έχουμε μια πολυκατοικία στην ευθεία), μάλλον πρέπει να τον πιάνεις τον παναγιώτη (pama). Δεν βλέπετε και οι δύο λίγο το setup σας πάλι; Στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια εννοείται  ::

----------


## pama

Τιτάνα, καλημέρα!Όταν μπορέσεις, κάνε μου ένα τηλέφωνο στο 12002!

----------


## lakis

Υπάρχουν συχνές διακοπές στην ηλεκτροδότηση. Ας όψεται η πολιτική των τελευταίων κυβερνήσεων που δεν αφήνουν να γίνουν επενδύσεις από την ΔΕΗ. Ο pama πουθενά, τι SSID έχει στο ΑΡ;

----------


## selinios

Ενώ από προσωπικό?? Έχω ακόυσει ότι είναι υπεράριθμοι. Αληθεύει??
Κάτι θα έχεις ακούσει περισσότερο.

----------


## Valis

> Ενώ από προσωπικό?? Έχω ακόυσει ότι είναι υπεράριθμοι. Αληθεύει??
> Κάτι θα έχεις ακούσει περισσότερο.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχει δίκιο, είναι καθαρά πολιτική απόφαση να μην γίνουν νέες μονάδες παραγωγής εδώ και χρόνια. θα τον πιούμε άσχημα τα επόμενα χρόνια και δεν έχει καμία σχέση το αν είναι υπεράριθμοι.

----------


## pama

Κώστα δεν μπόρεσα να σε βρω πουθενά.

----------


## lakis

ΟΚ.! 
Παναγιώτη.
Άκυρο. Βλέπουμε αμφότεροι για αλλού.
Κώστας

----------


## lakis

Το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε. !!!
Από σήμερα το απόγευμα το Πανελάκι γυρίζει προς παραλία μεριά. 
Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις "κωλοπανελιές" για περιοχή Π. Φαλήρου.
Ο έτερος ανάδελφος κόμβος καθυστερεί χαρακτηριστικά να αναβαθμιστεί και μέχρι τότε θα πάρω την κατάσταση στα χέρια μου.
Παρακαλείται ο JollyRoger να ρίξει μια ματιά για την πιθανότητα οπτικής επαφής.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Παρακαλείται ο JollyRoger να ρίξει μια ματιά για την πιθανότητα οπτικής επαφής.


o αυτός ο τελευταίος σε πήρε 4-5 φορές παρασκευή και σάββατο στο σταθερό και voip άλλα ατύχησε!  ::  


Οπότε το εν λόγω if θα γυρίσει οσονούπω προς πέτρο όπως αποφασίστηκε χθες βράδυ...  :: 

η οπτική μας είναι σχεδόν εγγυημένη παρόλα αυτά, 
και αν θες το ψάχνουμε να κάνουμε κατι...  ::  ....

----------


## lakis

"Πάμε σ' άλλα μέρη μακρυνά.!!!"
Δις.

-Ευτυχώς διότι λόγω ζέστης βαρέθηκα να γυρίσω κεραία.

Άλλωστε την γωνία αυτή την έχω παραχωρήσει στον όμορο κόμβο.

Θ' απευθυνθώ λοιπόν στους σεμνούς και ταπεινούς κόμβους.

Οι ευγενείς κόμβοι με κουράζουν.
Πολύ πρωτόκολλο, ούτε δημόσια υπηρεσία ν' ήταν.
Που να τρέχω τώρα να βγάλω "χαρτί κοινωνικών φρονημάτων"

Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι ήμουν "Β".

----------


## JollyRoger

αν υπενύσεσαι κάτι για μένα, παρακαλώ άσε τους υπενυγμούς και δημοσίευσε το pm μου...

απο μένα έχεις το ελεύθερο...

----------


## lakis

Προειδοποίηση.!!!!!!!!
Παρακαλείται ο έχων την ΜΑC 00:18:84:19:FΑ:6D να δηλώσει την διασύνδεσή του για να συνεχίσει να έχει πρόσβαση. 
Διαφορετικά θα κατακρημνιστεί στα Τάρταρα.

----------


## klarabel

> Προειδοποίηση.!!!!!!!!
> Παρακαλείται ο έχων την ΜΑC 00:18:84:19:ΦΑ:6D .............


Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιείς το copy - paste...........!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Δεν νομίζω ότι ζητώ κάτι παραπάνω από ότι ζητάς εσύ.
Σου θυμίζω τι αναφέρεις στο ΑΡ σου.

"Λειτουργεί DCHP, για προσωρινή παραμονή. Για μόνιμη σύνδεση παρακαλώ ζητήστε static IP. 
Ουτε αυθαίρετες ΙΡ, διότι θα μπεί mac filtering"

----------


## JollyRoger

νομίζω σου κάνει πλάκα για το ελληνικό "Φ" στη mac  ::

----------


## klarabel

> νομίζω σου κάνει πλάκα για το ελληνικό "Φ" στη mac


Ναι μιλήσαμε μόλις τώρα με τον Κώστα (και για πρώτη φορά). Αυτό εννοούσα. Τό' γραψε με το χέρι, για αυτό. Sign off.

----------


## senius

Κλάρα, μην μου πειράζεις τον φίλο μου τον Titana, θα φας *ban* απο εμένα.
Λάκη μην μασάς, προχώρα.!!!
Ετοιμάσου να έρθουμε με τον nasos765 για τις ''ρυθμίσεις'', που ξέρεις.!!!

----------


## lakis

Παρακαλείται ο gkats να επικοινωνήσει για ενημέρωση, αν κατάφερε να κάνει σάρωση.

----------


## lakis

Μας τρέλανε η ζέστη. 
Ο ένας από τους δύο ανεμιστήρες στο ΤαρατσαΗ/Υ τα έπαιξε. 
Το ITOX σκυλί , παίζει ένα χρόνο περίπου χωρίς την παραμικρή συντήρηση. 
Σήμερα το απεφάσισα. Κατεβαίνει για γενική συντήρηση, αναβάθμιση και πάλι επάνω.
Ο κόμβος θα σταματήσει την λειτουργία του για λίγα λεπτά της ώρας.
Για να δούμε πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται μια γενική συντήρηση.

----------


## lakis

-Αλλάχτηκε η cpu από 800ΜHz έγινε 1000ΜHz ΡΙΙΙ.
-Αλλάχτηκε η ψύκτα της cpu από αλουμινίου σε χαλκού με ανεμιστήρα 2 ρουλεμάν.
-Έγινε γενικός καθαρισμός σε όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη και απομακρύνθηκε η σκόνη.
-Έγινε αλλαγή στο καπάκι του κουτιού όπου είχαν τοποθετηθεί 2 ανεμιστήρες ένας στην προσαγωγή και ο άλλος στη απαγωγή του αέρα.
Άντε και καλό καλοκαίρι. 
Η διαδικασία μου πήρε περίπου 3 ώρες.

----------


## costas43gr

Ελα Αταλαντη να κανεις καμια βουτια, εχουμε απ'ολα wireless και vpn και οτι θες, τα σηκωσα ολα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Εμένα με βάζεις σε σκέψεις πάντως Κώστα. Ο αδερφός σου θα με έχει μόνιμο πελάτη.  ::  

lakis κανένα νέο από το πιατάκι που γυρίσαμε προχθές;

----------


## senius

> Ελα Αταλαντη να κανεις καμια βουτια, εχουμε απ'ολα wireless και vpn και οτι θες, τα σηκωσα ολα....


Κώστα, έχει δίκιο ο Thunder, ας τα και *πήγαινε* να πιείς καμιά μπύρα στην Αταλάντη.
Θα σου τον προσέχουμε ΕΜΕΙΣ τον κόμβο σου.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Το κακό μ' εμένα είναι ότι όταν δουλεύω είμαι δίπλα στις καλύτερες παραλίες του Αιγαίου.
Για να γίνει όμως αυτό θα πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί μια διαδικασία στην Αθήνα που ελπίζω να λήξη εντός 2 βδομάδων.
Μετά το πρόγραμμα έχει απ΄όλα: 
Ξεκινάω με Ανάφη, Σαντορίνη. 
Συνεχίζω με Σέριφο, Σίφνο. 
Και μετά λέω για Καστελόριζο. 
Και συνεχιζω ακάθεκτος.

-Η ζεύξη με tzila δεν την βλέπω εφικτή μάλον θα κτυπίσω Πετρούπολη, βλέπω κάποιους νέους εκεί που ψάχνωνται απελπισμένα.
13000 μέτρα.!!! 
-Δικαιούμαι και εγώ ένα σουβλάκι.
Βαρέθηκα τα όσπρια.

----------


## Danimoth

> -Δικαιούμαι και εγώ ένα σουβλάκι.
> Βαρέθηκα τα όσπρια.



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Αλέξανδρε,
κάνε έλεγχο και συντήρηση στους ανεμιστήρες.
-Ξέρεις, τραβάς το στρογγγυλό αυτοκόλητο και ρίχνεις λίγο λαδάκι από ραπτομηχανή. 
Σε μένα χρειάστηκε κατά άλλα το ITOX είναι σκυλί.
Καλές διακοπές 
Κώστας.

----------


## senius

> -Η ζεύξη με tzila δεν την βλέπω εφικτή μάλον θα κτυπίσω Πετρούπολη, βλέπω κάποιους νέους εκεί που ψάχνωνται απελπισμένα.
> 13000 μέτρα.!!! 
> -Δικαιούμαι και εγώ ένα σουβλάκι.
> Βαρέθηκα τα όσπρια.


Βιάζεσαι πάρα πολύ να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα Κώστα, για το link του Tzila.

Aν δεν βγεί το link με τον Στέλιο, τότε θα σε *βοηθήσω* να φας σουβλάκι με *ΤΡΙΠΛΗ* πίτα.
Μέχρι τότε όμως, ασε να βάλω το χέρι μου εγώ.

Οπως πάντα κουμπάρος εγώ. !!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Αλέξανδρε,
> κάνε έλεγχο και συντήρηση στους ανεμιστήρες.
> -Ξέρεις, τραβάς το στρογγγυλό αυτοκόλητο και ρίχνεις λίγο λαδάκι από ραπτομηχανή. 
> Σε μένα χρειάστηκε κατά άλλα το ITOX είναι σκυλί.
> Καλές διακοπές 
> Κώστας.


Σωστός ο Κώστας, ποτέ WD40 στα Fan μας...

----------


## tzila

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> -Η ζεύξη με tzila δεν την βλέπω εφικτή μάλον θα κτυπίσω Πετρούπολη, βλέπω κάποιους νέους εκεί που ψάχνωνται απελπισμένα.
> 13000 μέτρα.!!! 
> -Δικαιούμαι και εγώ ένα σουβλάκι.
> Βαρέθηκα τα όσπρια.
> 
> 
> Βιάζεσαι πάρα πολύ να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα Κώστα, για το link του Tzila.
> ...


Οπότε εγώ αναμένω την άφιξη του Senius στην ταράτσα του Κώστα (titanas) , για να δούμε αν κουμπαριάσουμε τελικά  :: 
Περιμένω νέα σας ....  ::

----------


## lakis

ΟΚ. Μπορώ να περιμένω αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν ελπίδες. Τό ότι βλέπει τον Διγενή δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα θα βλέπει και εμένα.
Αναμένω.

----------


## Danimoth

> Αλέξανδρε,
> κάνε έλεγχο και συντήρηση στους ανεμιστήρες.
> -Ξέρεις, τραβάς το στρογγγυλό αυτοκόλητο και ρίχνεις λίγο λαδάκι από ραπτομηχανή. 
> Σε μένα χρειάστηκε κατά άλλα το ITOX είναι σκυλί.
> Καλές διακοπές 
> Κώστας.


Ok, θα κάνω την παρασκευή, ελπίζω να αντέξει μέχρι τότε(χαλαρά.. )  ::

----------


## senius

Αντε βρε Κώστα πότε θα σκανάρουμε τον tzila?

Κοντέβει να φύγει το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## lakis

Καλημέρα.
Συνασύρματε Senius,
Η υπόσχεση παραμένει υπόσχεση.
Έχω δύο ελεύθερα IF αφενός και αφετέρου περιμένουν ακόμη δύο έτοιμα ταρατσοpc στο υπόγειο και αν πρόσεξες έχω και δύο ιστούς.
Είσαι βιαστικός στα συμπεράσματά σου.
Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι αυστηρός μαζύ σου.
-Θα βάλω τον διπλανό κομβούχο να κάνει βολές προς τον κόμβο σου.
-Να μην σου πω ότι θα σε εξαναγκάσω να πείς και τούρκικο καφέ.
-Άντε μετά να κυκλοφορήσεις στην γειτονία μας.

Mην παραβλέπεις ότι το ΑΡ μου στοχεύει τον φίλο σου εδώ και μέρες και καμία πληροφόρηση δεν έχω, αν το έχει δει.

Αυτά.
Φιλικά
Κώστας
_Μπάνια κάνουμε_;

----------


## tzila

> Mην παραβλέπεις ότι το ΑΡ μου στοχεύει τον φίλο σου εδώ και μέρες και καμία πληροφόρηση δεν έχω, αν το έχει δει.


Κώστα το απόγευμα θα σκανάρω με μία Grid την omni σου οπότε θα σου πώ τα αποτελέσματα . Αν και καλό θα ήταν όταν έρθει κάποιος (Senius - Θανάσης ) , να έρθω και γώ στην ταράτσα σου που ξέρω την περιοχή μου να δω αν βλεπόμαστε ...  :: 
Θα μας γλίτωνε απο πολύ κόπο ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Είσαι ευπρόδεκτος να έλθεις όποτε θέλεις σπίτι. 
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνεις ένα σκαν πρώτα σε συνεννόηση μαζύ μου, μήπως και χρειαστεί να παίξω με την γωνία ως προς τον ορίζοντα.
Τα τηλέφωνά μου τα έχεις.
Απόγευμα συνήθως είμαι σπίτι.

----------


## tzila

Καλημέρα . 
Μετά απο λίγες μέρες διακοπές , επανήλθα ...  ::  
Σήμερα το απόγευμα σου γυρίζω πιάτο , και λέω να κατέβω προς τα μέρη σου μετά . Θα είναι και ο Senius και λέμε να ανέβουμε όλοι μαζί στην ταράτσα σου ...να δούμε θέα ...  ::  
Θα σε πάρω και τηλέφωνο το απόγευμα ...

----------


## costas43gr

Ασε το καινουργιο σου IBM laptop και ανεβα ταρατσα να δεις τι γινετε....  ::   ::   ::  
Ακομα δεν σε φτανω.....  ::

----------


## lakis

Δεν μπορούσα να το επαναφέρω το βράδυ. Δοκίμασα πολές φορές. Θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα.

----------


## lakis

-Ο κόμβος Titanas ID:8221 από χθες το βράδύ είναι σε λειτουργία και μάλιστα ανανεωμένος. 
_Μετά από ένα εξώδικο που είχα δεχθεί από ενοικιαστή όπου εκτός των άλλων θέτει και το πρόβλημα της "Επικινδύνου Ακτονοβολίας" που εκπέμπεται από την λειτουργία του κόμβου "όπως έχει αποφανθεί η επιστήμη". 
-Καταγράφηκαν και άλλα "τυχαία γεγονότα" τα οποία αφήνοιυν ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο του σαμποτάζ.
-Τέλος πάντων το θέμα εξετάσεται.
Η λειτουργία όμως του κόμβου θα συνεχιστεί και μάλιστα αν καλυφθούν όλα τα διαθέσιμα Link Θα τοποθετηθεί και άλλο ταρατσοPC.
H αγαπητή μου ενοικιάστρια μπορεί αν θέλει να βρει ένα άλλο διαμέρισμα στο κτίριο του οποίο δεν θα υπάρχει η ΑΜΔΑ.
-Στο δικό μου κτίριο έχω αποφασίσει να εκπέμπω και να λαμβάνω εντός των συχνοτήτων της ΑΜΔΑ.
-Δύο από τα LINKs δεν λειτουργούν προσωρινά, ελπίζω σύντομα να βρεθεί η αιτία της μη εκπομπής και θα προβώ σε άμεση αντικατάσταση.
*Τιτάνας 5.9.2008*

----------


## Neuro

Κώστα, καλά ξεμπερδέματα ... η 11η εντολή το λέει ξεκάθαρα ... ου μπλέξεις και ιδικά με ενοικιαστή του θηλυκού γένους.  ::

----------


## lakis

Η ζεύξη 6801/8221 είναι και πάλι ενεργή. 
Απομένει η αποκατάσταση της ζεύξης 9664/8221
Ελπίζω να λειτουργήσει σύντομα.

----------


## costas43gr

> Η ζεύξη 6801/8221 είναι και πάλι ενεργή. 
> Απομένει η αποκατάσταση της ζεύξης 9664/8221
> Ελπίζω να λειτουργήσει σύντομα.


Ετοιμη κι αυτη.....

----------


## senius

Μπράβο, Κώστηδες !!!

----------


## lakis

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα

Υπογραφή: Κώστηδες

-Ένα ακόμη ορφανό Interface από καλό σπίτι περιμένει για συνεύρεση παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## lakis

Ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή του κόμβου για να τοποθετηθεί εξοπλισμός για ένα νέο link.

----------


## lakis

Άγνωστες MAC στο AP. Αν δεν θέλετε να γνωριστούμε δεν πειράζει, αλλά προσοχή τα Τάρταρα περιμένουν.!!!!!!!

----------


## Danimoth

> Άγνωστες MAC στο AP. Αν δεν θέλετε να γνωριστούμε δεν πειράζει, αλλά προσοχή τα Τάρταρα περιμένουν.!!!!!!!


  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Άγνωστες MAC στο AP. Αν δεν θέλετε να γνωριστούμε δεν πειράζει, αλλά προσοχή τα Τάρταρα περιμένουν.!!!!!!!


Καλησπέρα σας.

Επειδή μου αρέσει η παρανομία, θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ σαν *client* στον κόμβο σας.

Ο εξοπλισμός που διαθέτω ειναι d-link 900 και πιάτο 1,40m.
Σας πιάνω καμπάνα στην περιοχή μου.
14 χιλιόμετρα μόνο.

Θα με δεχθείτε ?
Θα εχω καλό traffic.
Δείτε :
http://10.2.173.1/graphs

----------


## lakis

Φίλτατε & Συνασύρματε Senius 
την πλακέτα που είπες την έχεις διαθέσιμη; 
Έχω βρεί στην ΣΤΗΝ Αμερική διάταξη UPS σε DC αλλά είναι κάπως ακριβό.
Περιμένω νέα σου. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Πελάτες δεχόμαστε υπό κάποιες λογικές προϋποθέσεις, κάποιοι όμως νομίζουν ότι είναι εξυπνότεροι από τους άλλους.
_Για αυτούς λοιπόν ο κόμβος Tιτάνας έχει ανοικτή την γραμμή προς Τάρταρα._
*Δεν ήξερες.!!! Δεν διάβασες.!!!! 
Πειράζεις περιουσία άλλου, τα Τάρταρα καραδοκούν.!!!!*
Τελευταία Ειδοποίηση.
Τελικά θα πρέπει νομίζω να μην λειτουργεί αυτόματη απόδωση IP από τα ΑΡ. 
Κάποιοι δυστηχώς δεν θέλουν να σεβαστούν τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## senius

> Φίλτατε & Συνασύρματε Senius 
> την πλακέτα που είπες την έχεις διαθέσιμη; 
> Έχω βρεί στην ΣΤΗΝ Αμερική διάταξη UPS σε DC αλλά είναι κάπως ακριβό.
> Περιμένω νέα σου.


Κώστα θα σου πω σε δυο μέρες, να ψάξω στην αποθήκη μου και να σου πώ.
Αν βρώ δύο, η δεύτερη θα ειναι για τον nasos765.

Η φόρτηση της πλακέτας για την μπαταρία δεν ξεπερνάει τα 2,5 - 3 Ah.

----------


## lakis

Βρίσκομαι από σήμερα στην Αθήνα. 
Ο alexbo1 να επικοινωνήσει για να βελτιωθεί κάποτε η στόχευση. Έγινε με το μάτι και ως γνωστό είμαι και μύωπας και πρεσβύοπας.

----------


## lakis

*Η τελευταία κατάσταση του κόμβου:*
Titanas - ID: 8221 - IP= 10.15.167.0 - Aγ. Δημήτριος 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8221 
Γεωγραφικό Πλάτος;37.929 - Μήκος;23.732 
Ταρατσο/PC: 
-Pentium III 1000 MHz 
-Motherboard ITOX 
-256 MB RAM
-OS Mikrotik + guaqqa σε Disk On Module 256MB 
-τροφοδοτικό DC-DC 12V /32V 
-4απλος Adaptor PCI/mini PCI
-μονόςAdaptor PCI/mini PCI 
-3 mini PCI Atheros 5212 
-2 mini PCI Atheros 5213 
2 ανεμιστήρες 
-Feeders by nvak 
-Μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου RF 3Μ 
-BB link σε Α με ID:9664 - Aγ. Δημήτριος 
-BB link σε Α με ID:6801 - Δάφνη 
-BB link σε Α με ID:3280 - Καρέας
-BB link σε Α με ID:84- Καρέας
-BB link με UTP με ID:8726- Aγ. Δημήτριος 
-ΑΡ σε Β με κεραία SECTOR Ferimex 12dB. Συχνότητα εκπομπής 2,457 GHz κανάλι 10 
Γωνία κάλυψης 60 μοιρών προς Ηλιούπολη. Ρυθμισμένο να δίδει αυτόματα IP) 
VOIP: 82211

----------


## senius

> *Η τελευταία κατάσταση του κόμβου:*


Κώστα, αν θες να μεταλλάξει η τελευταία κατάσταση του κόμβου σου, χτύπα ... καμπανάκι προς τα εδώ.!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Παρακαλείται ο ALEXBO να επικοινωνήσει για την επαναλειτουργία του link 8221/84. Από την δική μου πλευρά όλα είναι οκ. Έγινε έλεγχος.
Αναμένω.

----------


## senius

Κώστα σου ετοιμάζω τον Myth (#761 ::  Αιγάλεω, θα γυρίσουμε πιάτο απο μεριάς του, σε σένα το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι, ετοιμάσου κουμπάρε.

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=32943

----------


## lakis

Παρακαλείται ο ALEXBO να επικοινωνήσει για την επαναλειτουργία του link 8221/84. 
Από την δική μου πλευρά όλα είναι οκ. 
Έγινε έλεγχος.
Θα αναγκαστώ να διακόψω το Link 8221/84 
Αναμένω.

----------


## alexbo1

Σου έστειλα pm.

----------


## lakis

Τέλος χρόνου.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Στα Τάρταρα ο Alexbo1.
To δις εξαρμαρτήν ουκ ανδρός ασύρματου.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alexbo1

Τα pm που σου εστειλα δεν τα έλαβες; Θα θεωρούσα σωστό τουλάχιστον να μου απαντούσες. Τέλος πάντων

----------


## eufonia

> Στα Τάρταρα ο Alexbo1


Alex, θα περάσω μια βόλτα αύριο με το αμάξι από Τάρταρα μεριά, να σε πάρω να πάμε για καφέ !  ::  
Μου είπανε ότι έχει ωραίες, αμαρτωλές γυναίκες εκεί.

----------


## alexbo1

> Τέλος χρόνου.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Στα Τάρταρα ο Alexbo1.
> To δις εξαρμαρτήν ουκ ανδρός ασύρματου.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Κρίμα γιατί κι αυτός ο alexbo1 δεν βγαίνει πουθενά αλλού. Φαίνεται πως τα τάρταρα είναι προς καρέα πλευρά  ::

----------


## ice

Μαν θα συνδεθεις λιαν συντομως. Ανοιξε δικο σου τοπικ για τον κομβο σου μην γραφουμε στου Τιτανα!

----------


## lakis

Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στη ταράτσα του alexbo αλλά ούτε και θέλω να έχω. 
Oι ζεύξεις χρειάζονται και μια στοιχειώδη συντήρηση.
Διαφορετικά ασχολείσαι με τάβλι.
Και επιτέλους ας ανοίξει και μια δική του σελίδα για τον κόμβο του.
Βλέπε παραπάνω, έχω στείλει πολλά Emails χωρις να πάρω καμία απάντηση.

----------


## alexbo1

> Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στη ταράτσα του alexbo αλλά ούτε και θέλω να έχω. 
> Oι ζεύξεις χρειάζονται και μια στοιχειώδη συντήρηση.
> Διαφορετικά ασχολείσαι τα τάβλι.
> Και επιτέλους ας ανοίξει και μια δική του σελίδα για τον κόμβο του.


Υπάρχει σελίδα. Ευτυχώς, εκτός από το δίκτυο .... και το τάβλι... έχω πολύ σημαντικότερα πράγματα στην ζωή μου. Η στοιχειώδης συντήρηση εννοείται πως χρειάζεται αλλά όταν ανεβαίνω για να φτιάξω το link κι εσύ το έχεις κάνει disable δεν φταίει η συντήρηση. Οταν σου λέω να κλειδώσουμε τα data rates και με γράφεις και πάλι δεν φταίει η συντηρηση. Οσο περί προβάσεων σε ταράτσες κανεις δεν σου ζήτησε βοήθεια (αυτό έλειπε αλλωστε) αν δεν το καταλαβες...

----------


## lakis

Στην σελίδα σου.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## senius

Κώστα με το link myth δεν γινεται τίποτα λόγω κτιρίων απο μεριά myth, εχει στήσει πιάτο όμως ο geosid προς τα σένα.
 ::   ::

----------


## geosid

μιλησα με το Κωστα , το θεμα ειναι οτι καποιο προβλημα εχω και δεν ξερω τι !!! ενω το σημα ειναι στο -54 απο μονο του χωρις να το κουναω καθολου και γενικοτερα χωρις να κουνιετε παει στο -74 φευγα
καλωδιο εφτιαξα κανινουργιο, pigtail καινουργιο ανταπτορα αλλο το μονο που δεν εχω δοκιμασει να αλλαξω ειναι φιντερ και cm9

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας 8221
OK.! Αναμένω όποτε είσαι έτοιμος επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.
Κώστας

----------


## geosid

κωστα δεν σε ξεχασα , πηγα τη μικρη στο γιατρο το απογευμα και δεν ειμουν σπιτη

----------


## lakis

Μικρή διακοπή του κόμβου λόγω αέρος. Ένα πιάτο "g" μαϊμού ξηλώθηκε από τον ιστό και συγκρατήθηκε από τα καλώδια. 
Η Βλάβη απεκαταστάθηκε άμεσα.
Συμπέρασμα: τα 'g" μαϊμούδες δεν είναι και τόσο ανθεκτικά, τα άλλα πιάτα δεν κουνήθηκαν. 
Σημείωση: Το πιάτο στηρίζονταν μόνο με μία δαγκάνα.
Σύντομα ανεβαίνει το νέο ταρατσόpc το οποίο θα έχει την δυνατότητα ακόμη 3 link σε Α.
Κατά συνέπεια αναζητούνται links

----------


## Danimoth

::  Επεκτάσεις βλέπω!

Με το καλό!

----------


## lakis

*O κόμβος Τιτάνας από σήμερα λειτουργεί με νέο ταρατσοpc που φέρει δύο 4απλούς και 6 Lan.*

Προσωρινά είναι εκτός λειτουργίας τα Links με 6801 και 9664 & το ΑΡ. Με πήρε το βράδυ. Αύριο θα σηκωθούν γιατί θα χρειαστώ και ένα 30αρι pigtail. Θα ανεβούν φωτογραφίες.

*Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια τον Selinio _ ας όψεται η φλυαρία του- και τον ακούραστο kosta43gr. Και φυσικά τον Ύλα που έκανε περιπολίες και συμπαραστεκότανε ακούραστα.*

_Όποια άτομα κατά καιρούς έχω βοηθήσει, ούδεποτε ανταποκρίθηκαν σε δικό μου αίτημα για βοήθεια._

Δυστυχώς αυτοί που βοηθάνε είναι συγκεκριμένοι και κατά περίεργο τρόπο όλοι έχουν πολλαπλές δραστηριότητες και σχεδόν μηδενικό ελεύθερο χρόνο.
Αυτά.

----------


## costas43gr

Μην γκρινιάζεις, μέρες που είναι  ::   ::   ::  και κοίτα να φοράς πάντα τα γυαλιά σου......  ::   ::  (στην έφερε ο μικρός εεεεε....)  :: 

Δώσε χωρίς να ζητάς τίποτα.....θα έρθουν μόνα τους.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Εννοείται πως ο Titanas τη βοήθεια την δίνεις χωρίς να περιμένεις αντάλλαγμα ,άλλά από την άλλη σε πιάνει και το παράπονο εάν την δύσκολη ώρα δεν είναι κανένας εκεί για συμπαράσταση.  ::   ::  

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τον νέο router .

----------


## lakis

Δυστηχώς η αποδόμιση λόγω ηλικίας απαιτεί πάλι αλλαγή φακών ή να μακρύνω τους βραχίονες μου. Τσακώνεται η πρεσβυωποία με την μυωποία, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## lakis

Aπεκαταστάθηκε η λειτουργία του ΑΡ 8221 & της ζεύξης 6801/8221. Η λειτουργία της ζεύξης 8221/9664 δεν λειτουργεί προσωρινά. Θα αποκατασταθεί άμεσα. Αναζητάται το σφάλμα.
Εκ της διευθύνσεως του κόμβου Τιτάνας
Ο manager
Ύλας

----------


## lakis

Aπεκαταστάθηκε η λειτουργία όλων των ζεύξεων.
Εκ της διευθύνσεως του κόμβου Τιτάνας.

*-Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για 3 ακόμη Links.*
Κατά προτεραιότητα θα γίνουν: 
1ο με Αστυνομικά.
2ο Καρέα ή Βύρωνα
3ο Κέντρο
Ύλας

----------


## senius

Κώστα καλησπέρα.

Το θηρίο των ζεύξεων ο nasos765 ήρθε σήμερα από εκεί να σε καλμάρει?

----------


## lakis

Iδού το νέο ταρτσόpc να το βλέπει ο senius να ζηλεύει.

----------


## senius

> Iδού το νέο ταρτσόpc να το βλέπει ο senius να ζηλεύει.


Ολυμπιακός είσαι βρε Κώστα?

Θα έρθω για μονόζυγο.!!  ::   ::  


Μπράβο ωραία δουλειά και βέβαια το ζηλεύω.

----------


## lakis

*Άγνωστες MAC στο ΑΡ.*
Παρακαλούνται οι υποψήφιοι πελάτες να δηλώσουν τα δέοντα διότι θα οδεύσουν προς Τάρταρα.
Υπάρχει πάντα η λύση.
Προθεσμία ως αύριο το πρωϊ.
Ευχαριστώ για την προτίμησή σας, αλλά ο Δ/ντης του κόμβου ο Ύλας έχει πρωτόκολλο.
Δηλωθείτε ή ......
...................................Τάρταρα.
Εκ της Δ/νσεως

----------


## lakis

Το awmn-8221-AP titanas από σήμερα εκπέμπει στη συχνότητα 2447 ΗΖ κανάλι 8, με κεραία Sector 12dB 30 μοίρες εκατέρωθεν ως προς τα Τουρκουβούνια. 
Το scan από το ΑΡ έπιασε τα παρακάτω ΑΡ:
4097
6561
6985
7474
8029
9269
Αν υπάρχει ελεύθερο if από τους παραπάνω κόμβους παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν για ζεύξη εφόσον το επιθυμούν.
Εκ της Δ/νσης του κόμβου Τιτάνας.
Ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ.
Ύλας

----------


## lakis

΄Αγνωστες MAC στο ΑΡ.!!!
Παρακαλούνται οι εισερχόμενοι να υποβαλλούν τα δέοντα γιατί ο Ύλας 
αρχίζει να δυσφορεί και να μεταλλάσεται σε Κέρβερο.!!!!
*Τα Τάρταρα είναι πάντα ανοικτά.*

----------


## lakis

To AP Τιτάνας εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 2 από Αγιο Δημήτριο προς Π.Φάληρο από σήμερα προς ανεύρεση μίας ζεύξης σε Α.
Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε επικοινωνήστε με Εmail ή στο voip 82211.

----------


## lakis

Για την διασφάλιση της αδειάλειπτης λειτουργίας του ρούτερ τοποθετήθηκε εν σειρά με το τροφοδοτικό μπαταρία 12V/12Ah. Το τροφοδοτικό ρυθμίστικε να λειτουργεί στα 13,8V. Επισημαίνεται ότι το τροφοδοτικό δίνει 5Α και ότι δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί δίοδος μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού και της μπαταρίας για να αποτρέψει την λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού ως αντίσταση. Στο ταρατσοpc έχει τοποθετηθεί pico τροφοδοτικό που λειτουργεί από 12 έως 24VDC. 
Είδωμεν. Περιμένω την διακοπή rρεύματος για να δω τι θα συμβεί.

----------


## lakis

Τελικά με την παραπάνω λύση ο ρούτερ άντεξε στις διακοπές του κου ΤΑΚΗ Α***************Υ.

(Προτείνω να του αφιερούσουμε το παλιό ρεμπέτικο:
_"Καημένε Αθανασόπουλε τι σου' μελε να πάθεις...."_

Μένει να τελειοποιηθεί λίγο το σύστημα back up. Εδώ φαίνεται η αξία του pico τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## lakis

To AP awmn -8221-Τιτάνας εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 2 από Αγιο Δημήτριο προς Yμμητό από σήμερα προς ανεύρεση μίας ζεύξης σε Α προς ΒΑ.
Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε επικοινωνήστε με Εmail ή στο voip 82211

----------


## lakis

....to know as better.!!!
Ο αποσμαστεύων το ΑΡ awmn-8221-titanas
να καταθέσει τα διαπιστευκτίρια του στο κόμβο που τον φιλοξενεί.
Οι όροι διασύνδεσης αναγράφονται στην κεντρική σελίδα.
Εκ της Δ/νσης
Ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος
Ύλας

----------


## lakis

Δεν είναι δυνατή η ζεύξη με το ΑΡ awmn-8221-titanas αν δεν προβεί κάποιος σε εγγραφή των στοιχείων του με email των παρακάτω στοιχείων κατ΄ελάχιστον:
-MAC address
-κόμβος & ΙD awmn
-τηλ. επικοινωνίας
Με την παροχή αυτών των στοιχείων κάποιος μπορεί να αιτηθεί και στατική IP.
O Ύλας δεν επιτρέπει "το μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε".
Είναι σοβαρός σκύλος.
Εκ της Δ/νσης του κόμβου Τιτάνας
Ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος
'Υλας

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

----------


## katsaros_m

Καλημέρα Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

----------


## lakis

No name client=no client
Προσοχή θα ανοιχθεί η οδός προς Τάρταρα.
Εκ της Δ/νσεως
Υλας

----------


## lakis

Aν ο κάτοχος της παρακάτω MAC 
*00:03:52:02:E5:C8*
δεν πράξει τα δέοντα θα μπει φραγή.
Τελευταία ειδοποίηση.
Η φραγή θα μπεί Κυριακή βράδυ.

----------


## lakis

Μετά από πολύωρη και βασανιστική σύσκεψη του Δ/Σ του κόμβου Τιτάνας,
ο Δ/νων σύμβουλος Ύλας απεφάσισε την *σιγή του ΑΡ* από την 4/7/08.
Πιστεύοντας ότι θα είναι περισσότερο χρήσιμο σε σαρώσεις.
Για τον κόμβο Τιτάνα 
Ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος
Ύλας

----------


## lakis

*Ο Στρατηγός Άνεμος.!!!!*

Από χθές το πρωϊ η ζεύξη με Αίγινα βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση break dance.
Το πιάτο (Φ110Χ120cm) ταλαντώνεται πολύ από τον άνεμο με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει το σήμα και σταματήσει η ροή δεδομένων.
Χρειάζεται στήριξη το μπράτσο και ίσως να πιάσω και δεξία και αριστερά το πιάτο με ακτίνες ποδηλάτου. Υπάρχει καμιά δοκιμασμένη λύση για τέτοιες καταστάσεις;

----------


## selinios

Αυτά συμβαίνουν από τα σουβλοlink που βγάζεις.  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Κωστα, καποιο προβλημα υπαρχη στο router της Αιγινας δεν υπαρχει προσβαση, πρεπει να παω εκει να δω τι εχει συμβει.
Πολυ σαμποταζ πεφτει σε αυτον τον καυμενο τον κομβο, να μην ξεχνανε μερικοι οτι εχει γινει με μοναδικο σκοπο την εξαπλωση του awmn, οσο για τα σουβλακια ολα τα link προσπαθουμε να ειναι παραλιακα για να μην υπαρχουν επιπτωσεις, εαν βεβαια ενοχλει σε ενα λεπτο εχουν παει ολα στην θαλασσα.

----------


## lakis

Mην δίνεις σημασία Χρήστε, ο "Σέληνος" τα λέει αυτά γιατί τον έχει πήξει η γυναίκα του στα όσπρια. Είναι ο γνωστός ζηλίαρης και είναι συνάδελφος. Άλωστε εγώ του έχω φτίαξει το ταρατσόpc του. Άστον σε μένα, θα με χρειαστεί σύντομα όταν θα του προκύψει πρόβλημα στο ταρατσόpc. Τότε θα πρέπει να δηλώσει μετάνοια.
-Πρέπει όμως να ξανακεντράρουμε πάλι, εγώ από την μεριά μου θα πρέπει να στερεώσω καλύτερα το πιάτο γιατί με το βοριά έπαιζε λές και είχε Πάρκισον. Αν το αφήσω έτσι το βλέπω σε λίγο να μετατρέπεται σε ιπτάμενο πιάτο. 
Ίσως θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε και την οριζόντια πόλωση με δεδομένο ότι εσύ είσαι κοντά στην θάλασσα.
-Περιμένω νέα πότε θα πας για κεντράρισμα.

Εκ της Δ/νσεως του Κόμβου Τιτάνας
Ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος

*Ύλας*

----------


## acoul

> Ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος
> 
> *Ύλας*


όλα τα λεφτά !!

----------


## universalelectronics

Κωστα μπορεις να κεντραρεις ολα ειναι οκ στην Αιγινα.

----------


## Neuro

Καλορουτάριστο Κώστα.  ::

----------


## senius

Καλά traffic, κι όπως φαίνονται από τον γείτονα, είναι καλά:
 ::

----------


## commando

τι ποσταρεις ακομα δεν ενεργοποιησαν BGP με tzortzis.
Kαλοριζικο παιδες acoulix σε 3 hop τουμπανο.!

----------


## senius

> τι ποσταρεις ακομα δεν ενεργοποιησαν BGP με tzortzis.
> Kαλοριζικο παιδες acoulix σε 3 hop τουμπανο.!


Ειναι Intel *Pro*..  ::

----------


## Neuro

> τι ποσταρεις ακομα δεν ενεργοποιησαν BGP με tzortzis.
> Kαλοριζικο παιδες acoulix σε 3 hop τουμπανο.!


Προφητεία η το δοκίμασες:

traceroute to 10.15.167.1 (10.15.167.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 router (10.15.173.1) 0.277 ms 0.292 ms 0.299 ms
2 gw-thali.konkoul.awmn (10.15.173.106) 1.756 ms 3.072 ms 3.758 ms
3 10.40.188.10 (10.40.188.10) 6.269 ms 7.040 ms 7.443 ms
4 10.40.188.250 (10.40.188.250) 15.426 ms 16.047 ms 16.536 ms
5 10.2.183.129 (10.2.183.129) 17.021 ms 17.520 ms 18.165 ms
6 gw-merlggeo.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.249) 18.772 ms 18.864 ms 19.594 ms
7 rb133.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.9) 19.847 ms 18.358 ms 18.394 ms
8 gw-ozonet.tzortzis.awmn (10.2.19.222) 18.268 ms 25.100 ms 25.295 ms
9 router.titanas.awmn (10.15.167.1) 24.988 ms 17.467 ms 17.749 ms

----------


## acoul

τα λινκ μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά  ::  ποιος έχει όρεξη για Υμηττό, εκδρομούλα μέσα στα σύννεφα ... θέλω παρέα ...  ::

----------


## commando

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.38.126.101 -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                     gw-erasma.styx.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    2 |   31 |   16 |
|                     gw-styx.memfos.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                   gw-memfos.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    7 |   31 |    0 |
|                       orion.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```





```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   55 |   55 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.15.169.102 -    0 |   55 |   55 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn -    0 |   55 |   55 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.15.167.238 -    0 |   55 |   55 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-tzortzis.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   55 |   55 |    0 |    3 |   31 |    0 |
|                       orion.ozonet.awmn -    0 |   55 |   55 |    0 |    4 |   16 |   15 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Σορυ Eκοψα κ eρασμα και παλι ιδια hop και απο Nasos765! αυτο με εκανε να ποσταρω για το BGP.Δεν ειχα στομυαλο μου οτι οzonet ειχε λινκ με memfos.Οποτε ακυρο 4 τα hop ,καλα ειναι.

----------


## Neuro

Συγχωρεμένος. Ο Δ/νων Σύμβουλος κος Ύλας που είναι; Έχει βγάλει τον Κώστα βόλτα;  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Υπαρχει κανενα νεο για Dow jones και link Αιγινας;

----------


## commando

> Υπαρχει κανενα νεο για Dow jones και link Αιγινας;


Εθνική: Στα 1,24 δισ. ευρώ τα καθαρά κέρδη 9μήνου.....κοινως αλλου ειναι τα λεφτα....

----------


## universalelectronics

Αχ που να τα βρουμε!
Γεια σου Γιωργο λεβεντη.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά βρε Κωστή.
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.

Καλά λινκ μαν.
 :: 

Λάκη σε λένε, έ;

----------


## Danimoth

Χρόνια Πολλά κι από μένα! [έστω και μία μέρα μετά :] ]

----------


## acoul

γλυκάκι θα φάμε; τόσοι Κωσταντίνοι και ούτε ένα γλυκό ...  ::

----------


## lakis

Μόλις γύρισα από Χίο και έχω φέρει άπαντα σε γλυκά του κουταλίου + υποβρύχιο με μαστίχα. Επίσης υπάρχουν και χειροποίητα. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε. Κερνάμε και εκτός εορτής.

----------


## nikolas_350

Κώστα είσαι Αθήνα για να δούμε λίγο το λινκ μας;

----------


## lakis

Βρέθηκε η αιτία και απεκαταστάθηκε το ένα από τα τρία interface που ήταν εκτός.
-Βροχή + Ήλιος
Ο Ήλιος είχε χαλάσει τα πώματα από feeder τα οποία είχαν γίνει βροχοσυλλέκτες.
Δυστυχώς όμως η βροχή είχε περάσει και στην ένωση των καλωδίων των feeder, με αποτέλεσμα τα καλώδια να βραχυκυκλώνουν.
Είχα να ανεβώ ταράτσα κάτι μήνες και την πάτησα. Δεν θα βάλω πάνω απλή ταινία θα βάλω λαστιχoταινία και τι πρόβλημα θα λήξει,
Έγιναν επίσης και τρύπες στα feeder όσα είχαν κλίση προς τον ουρανό.
Ας είναι καλά ο Νάσος που βοήθησε και βρέθηκε η αιτία.
Όταν αλλάξαμε το feeder και το καλώδιο στη ζεύξη, αμέσως είδαμε σήμα -47db.
Θα αποκατασταθούν άμεσα και τ' άλλα δύο link.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: _ Ανεβαίνουμε που και πού στη ταράτσα. Ειδικά πριν τις βροχές του φθινοπώρου._

----------


## ALTAiR

> Βρέθηκε η αιτία και απεκαταστάθηκε το ένα από τα τρία interface που ήταν εκτός.
> -Βροχή + Ήλιος
> Ο Ήλιος είχε χαλάσει τα πώματα από feeder τα οποία είχαν γίνει βροχοσυλλέκτες.
> Δυστυχώς όμως η βροχή είχε περάσει και στην ένωση των καλωδίων των feeder, με αποτέλεσμα τα καλώδια να βραχυκυκλώνουν.
> Είχα να ανεβώ ταράτσα κάτι μήνες και την πάτησα. Δεν θα βάλω πάνω απλή ταινία θα βάλω λαστιχoταινία και τι πρόβλημα θα λήξει,
> Έγιναν επίσης και τρύπες στα feeder όσα είχαν κλίση προς τον ουρανό.
> Ας είναι καλά ο Νάσος που βοήθησε και βρέθηκε η αιτία.
> Όταν αλλάξαμε το feeder και το καλώδιο στη ζεύξη, αμέσως είδαμε σήμα -47db.
> Θα αποκατασταθούν άμεσα και τ' άλλα δύο link.
> ...


Τι Node id έχεις?

----------


## senius

@ALTAiR, nod id: *#8221 Titanas*




> Βρέθηκε η αιτία και απεκαταστάθηκε το ένα από τα τρία interface που ήταν εκτός.
> -Βροχή + Ήλιος
> Ο Ήλιος είχε χαλάσει τα πώματα από feeder τα οποία είχαν γίνει βροχοσυλλέκτες.
> Δυστυχώς όμως η βροχή είχε περάσει και στην ένωση των καλωδίων των feeder, με αποτέλεσμα τα καλώδια να βραχυκυκλώνουν.
> Είχα να ανεβώ ταράτσα κάτι μήνες και την πάτησα. Δεν θα βάλω πάνω απλή ταινία θα βάλω λαστιχoταινία και τι πρόβλημα θα λήξει,
> Έγιναν επίσης και τρύπες στα feeder όσα είχαν κλίση προς τον ουρανό.
> Ας είναι καλά ο Νάσος που βοήθησε και βρέθηκε η αιτία.
> Όταν αλλάξαμε το feeder και το καλώδιο στη ζεύξη, αμέσως είδαμε σήμα -47db.
> Θα αποκατασταθούν άμεσα και τ' άλλα δύο link.
> ...



Κώστα, έχουμε και καιρό να τα πούμε γενικότερα, ρώτα τον nasos765, θα έπρεπε να φταρνιζόσουν δύο μέρες τώρα, ε?.  ::

----------


## lakis

Κώστα χθες έκανα ταρατσάδα με το Νάσο. Εντοπίσαμε το πρόβλημα. Πράξαμε τα δέοντα και η ζεύξη ξανάπαΙξε στα -47db. Σταθερή αξία.
Σήμερα απεκαταστάθει και το άλλη ζεύξη με το Νίκο που και αυτός με βοήθησε και όλα δουλεύουν όπως πριν. Κατέβασα όμως το access point για συντήρηση γιατί μάλλον τα βύσματα του θέλουν σεσουάρ.
Καλλές δρομολογήσεις.

ΕΤΟΙΜΆΖΩ ΘΥΓΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ.

-Εχει ξεκινήσει μιά συζήτηση για μία ευρεία συνάντηση της περιοχής μας, μάλλον για την επερχόμενη Κυριακή, όταν πάρω και απόψεις από άλλους θα βγαλω τελάλι.

----------


## senius

Κώστα.
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, πολύχρονος με υγεία.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Συνονόματε, τελικά ο κόμβος σου δουλεύει με χρονοδιακόπτη? 
2.5 μήνες επάνω, 3.5 μήνες κάτω, με σταθερό ρυθμό?
Η πλάκα είναι, οτι μας είπες να αγοράσουμε κάρτα r52nm στον κόμβο nasos765 , ώστε να έχουμε βελτιστοποίηση και το ανώτερο αποτέλεσμα στον μεταξύ κόμβο σας, πράγμα που ακολουθήσαμε.

Τωρα τι κάνουμε από μεριάς nasos765? Γυρνάμε το πιάτο αλλού? Η βάζουμε μοτερ στο πιάτο του να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε το πιάτο , το οποίο να ακολουθεί την προτεραιότητα του up του κόμβου σου? 

Αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια βοήθεια σχετικά με την σταθερότητα του κόμβου σου σε 24/7 μορφή, ενημέρωσε μας.

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Συνονόματε, τελικά ο κόμβος σου δουλεύει με χρονοδιακόπτη? 
> 2.5 μήνες επάνω, 3.5 μήνες κάτω, με σταθερό ρυθμό?
> Η πλάκα είναι, οτι μας είπες να αγοράσουμε κάρτα r52nm στον κόμβο nasos765 , ώστε να έχουμε βελτιστοποίηση και το ανώτερο αποτέλεσμα στον μεταξύ κόμβο σας, πράγμα που ακολουθήσαμε.
> 
> Τωρα τι κάνουμε από μεριάς nasos765? Γυρνάμε το πιάτο αλλού? Η βάζουμε μοτερ στο πιάτο του να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε το πιάτο , το οποίο να ακολουθεί την προτεραιότητα του up του κόμβου σου? 
> 
> Αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια βοήθεια σχετικά με την σταθερότητα του κόμβου σου σε 24/7 μορφή, ενημέρωσε μας.


http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...852#post563852
http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=25...852#post563852

Καλή συνέχεια.
να σαι καλά.
Στην διάθεση σου για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.
Φιλικά, senius & nasos765

----------

